# Hospital Birth records



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Has anyone requested hospital birth records for their LO? I am aware under the Data Protection Act that any information pertaining to birth mother will not be relinquished.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't ask for our ds birth records.  His FC gave me a big folder of paperwork (they brought him home from hospital when he was 5 weeks old) in that folder was his discharge letter from the hospital and all about his birth.
Maybe you could ask for that as it doesn't mention ds bp on it at all.


I'm not sure who you would contact tho. Xx


Good luck x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good idea but haven't a clue who to contact for thatx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Our LO had a record tucked into his red book that gave details of his birth.


----------

